# *** Vw Beetle Front Suspension Rebuild Kit - Control Arms, Ball Joints, Tie Rod Assembly Units ...



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Models With STEEL Sway Bar Links

Models With PLASTIC Sway Bar Links

Blauparts is proud to announce our Complete Front Vw Beetle Control Arm Rebuild Kit!
* Qty 2 Driver and Passenger Side Control Arms with Pre-Pressed Bushings
* Qty 2 Driver and Passenger Side Tie Rod Assembly Units
* Qty 2 Driver and Passenger Side Ball Joints
* Qty 2 Heavy Duty Driver and Passenger Side Front Sway Bar Links
* Qty 2 Inner Sway Bar Bushings
* Qty 2 Tie Rod Boot Kits with Clamps and Grease
* Qty 1 Tube of Anti-Seize Compound
* Crucial OE Hardware Typically Needing Replacement










*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Vw Parts Department*


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: *** Vw Beetle Front Suspension Rebuild Kit - Control Arms, Ball Joints, Tie Ro ... (blauparts)*

where are prices? when i click on the links it takes me to a list of parts


----------

